# Behind Enemy Lines: War & Journalism (Essay in progress)



## RiderOnTheStorm (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, I'm working on another essay for a class and just wanted to get some input 

This is only the introduction and first paragraph. 

thanks in advance!






*Behind Enemy Lines: War & Journalism*​
Journalism is all about covering events in the moment or as they are being developed, it’s about being in the right place, gathering all the information that can be possibly obtained, and delivering it fast.  Whether it be covering the next presidential campaign, a tragedy or a natural disaster, journalists are often willing do what ever it takes to get their story. They can be certainly admired for their courage and determination, but is there a limit? Is there a line between going for that extra mile and being negligent?

War has been the media’s most desired subject since  the beginning, so to speak. Therefore, over time, countless journalists have been sent to war to cover everything on behalf of periodicals, and news organizations. On March 20, 2003,  the United States of America led invasion of Iraq. Not only this was the beginning of a new war, but also the beginning of  a whole new chapter in the world of journalism. For the first time, war was about to be broadcasted live around the world; there was no doubt its coverage would have a direct impact on the psychological side of this modern war. For the better and for the worst.













.


----------



## JohnN (Nov 5, 2007)

Not a bad start I imagine you will start discussing embedded journalism etc and how it may bias the media we consume etc.

However, I have to say that your first paragraph seemed a little cliched. There was nothing original there e.g.



> journalists are often willing do what ever it takes to get their story



I doubt, this is the case and even if it is, you can rewrite the sentence so it carries more meaning. 



> Journalism is all about covering events in the moment or as they are being developed, it’s about being in the right place, gathering all the information that can be possibly obtained, and delivering it fast



This is just not true. Journo-bloggers are often in their boxers in some nice suburban town and have more influence on reporting the news than TV journalists. Its not about being in the "right place" with modern technology. 

Journalists rarely gather "all the information that can possibly be obtained" it tends to be about gathering all the information that supports their argument.

I think you need to look at journalism more objectively rather than from its heroic perspective.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Nov 5, 2007)

JohnN said:


> Not a bad start I imagine you will start discussing embedded journalism etc and how it may bias the media we consume etc.
> 
> However, I have to say that your first paragraph seemed a little cliched. There was nothing original there e.g.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input  

You know, you're right, I didn't take Journo-bloggers into consideration when writing my essay. I guess I will need to find a way of narrowing my topic. 

It is not that I'm not being objective about it, I know journalism is a very broad topic, but I will be focusing on journalists who cross the line putting themselves -and others- in danger.


----------

